# 207 Drawing Video Thread - Winner will be posted HERE, TONIGHT.



## Chris

Awrighty, here we go. I should be done in about an hour, assuming my lovely assistant cooperates. 

Raffle Drawing Video #1 - The Setup 

Raffle Drawing Video #2 - My Lovely Assistant

Raffle Drawing Video #3 - Chip isn't quite so cooperative.

Raffle Drawing Video #4 - New Setup #1 - Working.. Less than stellar.

Raffle Drawing Video #5 - And The Winner Is!.

Continued in this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=12191

The Stage:







Chip's fuckin' traumatized right now from too much Fintroll and chaos, so I'm going to let the little guy calm down for a bit. 



Good luck, motherfuckers!


----------



## David

file not found...



But! I'm getting excited! This was a great idea Chris, and even better since it's coming right back to us.


----------



## Chris

Helps if I post the correct link. 

Par for the course.  It's fixed.


----------



## darren

Hmm... i'm intrigued... who (or what) might your lovely assistant be?


----------



## David

darren said:


> Hmm... i'm intrigued... who (or what) might your lovely assistant be?


ooooh... I know...


anyway, sweet vid, I'm getting excited! With the music in the background, and that voice of yours, really intense.


----------



## JPMDan

[action=JPMDan]watched the video and now awaits the Destiny of the H207[/action]


----------



## zimbloth

This is pretty exciting, and I'm not even in the raffle. Good luck to all.


----------



## TheReal7

So how does this work? The rat gets put on the table? Wouldn't he just go for the chocolate that is closest to it? Or will the chocolate be spaced in a way they are all equal distance from the rat?


----------



## Scott

What time tonight will the draw be?


----------



## Chris

Part 2, Original post updated:

Raffle Drawing Video #2 - My Lovely Assistant


Next video in about an hour.


----------



## Chris

TheReal7 said:


> So how does this work? The rat gets put on the table? Wouldn't he just go for the chocolate that is closest to it? Or will the chocolate be spaced in a way they are all equal distance from the rat?



 Dude, it's not American Idol here. He's also not a lab rat.  It's going to take me like 2 hours to get the fucker to eat one anyway.


----------



## TheReal7

lol


----------



## David

does he have to eat the whole thing of chocolate? or is it just whichever one's he knibbles on first?


----------



## Chris

Nibbles for fuck's sake.  Stop making this into a science project.


----------



## Scott

I say he has to eat the whole thing. Id love to see chris struggle with that lil fucker


----------



## Steve

Scott said:


> I say he has to eat the whole thing. Id love to see chris struggle with that lil fucker



I bet the snake would eat the whole thing!!!


----------



## Chris

First post updated.


----------



## Chris

Scott said:


> I say he has to eat the whole thing. Id love to see chris struggle with that lil fucker



He grabs 'em and takes off usually.


----------



## bostjan

What if the rat runs away? Or what if he just grabs all of the chocolates first and then eats them all at once. What if the rat is lactose-intolerant or diabetic and cannot eat the chocolate? What if he just doesn't like chocolate? 

[/pain in the arse]


----------



## TheReal7

Better yet....he eats laxitives....then put on a peace of paper with 27 numbers on it....which ever number he craps on first wins


----------



## bostjan

You going to do multiple camera-angles? That would be bad as fuck!


----------



## Scott

Dude, my media player is being a pain in the ass at work here. How about waiting atleast 3 hours from now for me to get home to pick a winner?


----------



## David

so cute! I want one. If I win, can you send him too?


----------



## JPMDan

damn dude this exciting and nerve racking lmao


----------



## Berger

this is great! this is one of the craziest ways of picking a winner that I have seen


----------



## Chris

My roommate and his girlfriend came home, and my assistant is MIA, so we have to find his dumb ass before proceeding. 

Video will be up tonight.


----------



## giannifive

I think you should spin him around a few times to make him a little dizzy before you unleash him on that chocolate. It might make the drawing a little more fair, and it would certainly make it more entertaining.


----------



## JPMDan

giannifive said:


> I think you should spin him around a few times to make him a little dizzy before you unleash him on that chocolate. It might make the drawing a little more fair, and it would certainly make it more entertaining.


----------



## bostjan

Good idea, but I don't know how hard it is to make a rat dizzy.


----------



## Chris

giannifive said:


> I think you should spin him around a few times to make him a little dizzy before you unleash him on that chocolate. It might make the drawing a little more fair, and it would certainly make it more entertaining.



Guys, it's going to happen, and it'll be as fair as it can be, please relax. I'm not going to torture the freakin' rat before I drop him in there. 

Just be patient, please. Chip's back in his cage relaxing, we're letting him calm down a bit.


----------



## David

uhhh... if it's in a circle... he has to be facing one direction right? Isn't he just going to go towards that one way?


----------



## bostjan

What if you set him on a turntable. Then it's more random. The time it takes him to decide on getting off the turntable will determine which direction he's facing. Plus he will probably want to get off the thing ASAP and that might move him closer to the chocolates faster.


----------



## Ken

Gotta say that the show alone is gonna be worth the $20. The guitar is more like a bonus. 

Well, I hope Chip enjoys his lengthened time here on earth. God, that must be an awful way to go...


----------



## JPMDan

Ken Burtch said:


> Gotta say that the show alone is gonna be worth the $20. The guitar is more like a bonus.
> 
> Well, I hope Chip enjoys his lengthened time here on earth. God, that must be an awful way to go...


----------



## Scott

How about, you build him a labyrith, with trap doors, booby traps, and enemies for him to battle through. Continuously seaching until he gets to a piece of chocolate. But have a couple pieces stuffed with rat poison, and if he eats that chocolate, then no one wins the guitar. 








Come on people, just accept it the way it is.


----------



## Chris

bostjan said:


> What if you set him on a turntable. Then it's more random. The time it takes him to decide on getting off the turntable will determine which direction he's facing. Plus he will probably want to get off the thing ASAP and that might move him closer to the chocolates faster.



Dude are you kidding me? You want me to put a frigging record player in the middle of the table?

How about you bastards RE-BLOODY-LAX and let this be fun, for heaven's sake!


----------



## David

bostjan said:


> What if you set him on a turntable. Then it's more random. The time it takes him to decide on getting off the turntable will determine which direction he's facing. Plus he will probably want to get off the thing ASAP and that might move him closer to the chocolates faster.


you know... after seeing him not even go near the chocolate in the 2nd video, I really am thinking it won't even matter. I bet the video is going to take a good 20-30 minutes till he even knibbles at one.


----------



## giannifive

Ken Burtch said:


> Gotta say that the show alone is gonna be worth the $20. The guitar is more like a bonus.


Very true! Props to Chris for making it interesting.

And by the way, I'm anti animal cruetly. I was just suggesting that you make him a *little* dizzy.

Either way, it's going to be cool.


----------



## JPMDan

David said:


> you know... after seeing him not even go near the chocolate in the 2nd video, I really am thinking it won't even matter. I bet the video is going to take a good 20-30 minutes till he even knibbles at one.



Thats a very good point there David


----------



## David

Chris said:


> Dude are you kidding me? You want me to put a frigging record player in the middle of the table?
> 
> How about you bastards RE-BLOODY-LAX and let this be fun, for heaven's sake!


we're just anxious chris!  


Not to mention I don't have anything else to do today...

EDIT: I change that... I don't think any of us... have anything to do today.=D


----------



## bostjan

At least give him a bottlecap full of beer so he's a little disoriented. It should also count if he shits on your chocolate first. I think that may hapen before he eats any.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> Dude are you kidding me? You want me to put a frigging record player in the middle of the table?
> 
> How about you bastards RE-BLOODY-LAX and let this be fun, for heaven's sake!


You're expecting rationality from this lot?


----------



## Ken

Chris said:


> Dude are you kidding me? You want me to put a frigging record player in the middle of the table?
> 
> How about you bastards RE-BLOODY-LAX and let this be fun, for heaven's sake!



Well, I was relaxing about it, but now that you've lumped me into the bastards category, I must bring forth another ridiculous suggestion. 

Take the whole mess out to the backyard. Yep, it's outside time, bitches. 

Get one of those GI Joe paratroopers, take his parachute, tie it around Chip's waist, wrap it around his body and toss him up in the air. Let him glide down, but have a broom handle ready to get him back on-course in the event the wind takes him elsewhere. Once he's landed in the cage, proceed with the show. Pay no attention to the nice gentlemen in blue suits coming out of the patrol car.


----------



## bostjan

If this whole operation fails, I vote everyone in the contest get a female rat with their number and see which one he mounts first. The sip of beer might help that situation as well. 

[action=bostjan]is still being a pain in the ass.[/action]


----------



## giannifive

By the way, I'd like to remind everyone that Chris is having the guitar cleaned and professionally set up before shipping it out to the lucky winner. If you ask me, that's pretty damn cool of him, and a cut above what most people would do. I'd say he's allowed to conduct the raffle as he pleases, short of obvious cronyism.


----------



## Chris

You fuckers! 

Chip Tries To Pick A Winner, Take 1


----------



## David

The Dark Wolf said:


> You're expecting rationality from this lot?


 , so true.



Ken's idea sounds cool.


----------



## giannifive

Chris said:


> You fuckers!
> 
> Chip Tries To Pick A Winner, Take 1


Wow, looks like it's going to be a long night!


----------



## TheReal7

bostjan said:


> If this whole operation fails, I vote everyone in the contest get a female rat with their number and see which one he mounts first. The sip of beer might help that situation as well.
> 
> [action=bostjan]is still being a pain in the ass.[/action]




+1


----------



## bostjan

So while it's loading, I take it that nothing has happened yet?


----------



## David

Chris said:


> You fuckers!
> 
> Chip Tries To Pick A Winner, Take 1




Chris is the winner!


----------



## Chris

Ok, he has to calm the fuck down. Will be a couple hours guys, he's all freaked out.


----------



## David

bostjan said:


> If this whole operation fails, I vote everyone in the contest get a female rat with their number and see which one he mounts first. The sip of beer might help that situation as well.
> 
> [action=bostjan]is still being a pain in the ass.[/action]


 


oh man, I just saw that. I'd clearly get mounted first.


----------



## Ken

Chris said:


> Ok, he has to calm the fuck down. Will be a couple hours guys, he's all freaked out.



Well, what the fuck did you expect? Dude hears he's gonna get to be in a box, then eat chocolate afterward, and he gets that? It wouldn't be what I'd expect either.


----------



## JPMDan

by the way have I mentioned pulling guitar picks out of a hat?


----------



## Chris

JPMDan said:


> by the way have I mentioned pulling guitar picks out of a hat?



By the way have I mentioned that this is how it's being done, so stop making suggestions? 

It's already a day early. If for some reason Chip doesn't work out, I'll do something un-fun and boring so all of you PMing the fuck out of me right now can leave me alone.


----------



## David

Chris said:


> By the way have I mentioned that this is how it's being done, so stop making suggestions?
> 
> It's already a day early. If for some reason Chip doesn't work out, I'll do something un-fun and boring so all of you PMing the fuck out of me right now can leave me alone.


!


and thanks again, for doing all of this Chris.


----------



## bostjan

If this doesn't work out, have Shannon randomly firebomb the entrant's houses until only one is left, and that will be the winner. 

To make sure it's random enough, Shannon should drink a twelve pack and/or pint of hard liquor and spin in circles before the bombing.


----------



## Josh

This thread is quite possibly the funniest thing I've seen in months.


----------



## giannifive

By the way, here's a very boring but fair way to do the drawing if Chip is uncooperative:

$winner = rand(27) + 1;
printf("winner is %d\n", 14);


----------



## Josh

giannifive said:


> By the way, here's a very boring but fair way to do the drawing if Chip is uncooperative:
> 
> $winner = rand(27) + 1;
> printf("winner is %d\n", 14);


----------



## Chris

This isn't going so well. The format right now is:

- film on
- Chip hates the box
- Chip dives out of chocolate-land
- Wait 10 minutes till he comes out again.


----------



## JPMDan

bostjan said:


> If this doesn't work out, have Shannon randomly firebomb the entrant's houses until only one is left, and that will be the winner.
> 
> To make sure it's random enough, Shannon should drink a twelve pack and/or pint of hard liquor and spin in circles before the bombing.



I like this idea very much.  

OHHHHHH Shannon!!!!!!


----------



## zimbloth

it would be funny if chip died of cardiac arrest before picking a winner.


----------



## Chris

Ok, executive decision time. Chip HATES the fuckin' box. 

We're just gonna toss him in there, sans box. He wanders around a bit, and hopefully the little bastard will grab one. If any of you don't think this is fair, you can all smooch my nuts.


----------



## Chris

We've made some modifications, and fortified the setup. Note the location of the goddamned rat.


----------



## bostjan

More vid's please!


----------



## eaeolian

bostjan said:


> If this doesn't work out, have Shannon randomly firebomb the entrant's houses until only one is left, and that will be the winner.
> 
> To make sure it's random enough, Shannon should drink a twelve pack and/or pint of hard liquor and spin in circles before the bombing.



Man, if that's not a mental image, I don't know what is...


----------



## zimbloth

rofl, hes so not into this. either that or God clued him in on his impending death (assuming you're gonna feed him to the snake).


----------



## Scott

trap him in there man. toss a lid on top or something and go all Tom Green in Road Trip on his ass.








UNLEASH THE FURY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bostjan

best thread ever!


----------



## David

ahhhh, the suspension is killing me! That looks like it would be a blast and pretty funny to do.


----------



## Josh

David said:


> ahhhh, the suspension is killing me! That looks like it would be a blast and pretty funny to do.


Time for new shocks?


----------



## JPMDan

David said:


> ahhhh, the suspension is killing me!



hell yea man tell me about


----------



## David

Josh said:


> Time for new shocks?


hahha, yeah! I should change that... I'm watching a show about shocks in cars... suspense... suspension... yup...


although... suspension can also mean a period of time... with punishment... hmmm... this wait is punishing!


----------



## Ken

Josh said:


> Time for new shocks?



a ha. a haha. 

As long as he doesn't strut.


----------



## Chris

Ok, new setup.  He HATES the table, I think he doesn't like being closed in.

We're now filming the floor. When we get him, we're gonna put him on the guitar. He'll drop down, hopefully grab a piece of chocolate, and I can put my living room back together.


----------



## zimbloth

wow.. lol


----------



## David

Chris said:


> Ok, new setup.  He HATES the table, I think he doesn't like being closed in.
> 
> We're now filming the floor. When we get him, we're gonna put him on the guitar. He'll drop down, hopefully grab a piece of chocolate, and I can put my living room back together.


sounds and looks good!


----------



## Scott

Perhaps it would have been smarter to get him some rat food or something?


----------



## JPMDan

or cheese for that matter


----------



## Ken

Scott said:


> Perhaps it would have been smarter to get him some rat food or something?



The food is the ONLY thing that isn't a problem, apparently he likes chocolate.


----------



## Scott

really?

Man for the next contest, Chris should number a bunch of rats, put them in a caged off area like the living room, and drop his snake in the centre. Which ever rat gets eaten wins! 


Man, that would be fun to watch...


----------



## bostjan

I only wish you would have video taped the whole thing. 

I loved this idea from the beginning because of the huge margin or error. I couldn't have thought of a better way!


----------



## Chris

God damnit! 

Video #4 coming up.


----------



## Chris

The next person that suggests something is getting Richard-Simmonized for a VERY long time.


----------



## Ken

Fuuuuuuuccccckk. 9 pages in, and it's still the pre-game show.


----------



## Scott

You can't say it wouldn't be funny to see a bunch of rats run from a snake. I mean come on man! Entertainment at it's finest


----------



## bostjan

Scott said:


> really?
> 
> Man for the next contest, Chris should number a bunch of rats, put them in a caged off area like the living room, and drop his snake in the centre. Which ever rat gets eaten wins!
> 
> 
> Man, that would be fun to watch...



With our luck, the rats would organize and eat the snake somehow.


----------



## Scott




----------



## Chris

Video 4:

http://www.sevenstring.org/sitelinks/207_raffle/raffle4.wmv


----------



## JPMDan

bostjan said:


> With our luck, the rats would organize and eat the snake somehow.



oooo Do I smell Willard around here? I think I do


----------



## bostjan

Wow, the videos keep getting progressively shorter. Keep 'em coming, though! This is more entertaining than anything on TV.


----------



## Josh




----------



## JPMDan

FUCK!!!! I thought he was going for the chocolate!!!


----------



## Scott

man, you're gonna have to trap him somehow. You can't let him walk past the chocolate.


Man this thread is making my day go by so damn fast


----------



## Chris

Remember kids, "Rats can fall 20 stories!"


----------



## Vince

wow, which one of you has that classic "Paaaak thaaa caaaaaa" Boston accent in that last vid?


----------



## David

ooooh, richard simmons, I love that guy!  


Video 4 - I saw it like a minute ago and am still laughing my ass off! That's fuckin great!


----------



## Chris

btw once again, we're looking for the goddamned rat


----------



## Chris

desertdweller said:


> wow, which one of you has that classic "Paaaak thaaa caaaaaa" Boston accent in that last vid?



 That's me.


----------



## Drew

This thread is comic genius!  I feel as if I've already gotten $20 worth of enjoyment out of this no matter WHAT happens.


----------



## bostjan

Dude, just let the video roll. 

A video story about trying to find Chip would be perfect!


----------



## Josh

fyi the raffle3 link in the first post points to raffle2 vid.


----------



## Nik

Drew said:


> This thread is comic genius!  I feel as if I've already gotten $20 worth of enjoyment out of this no matter WHAT happens.



I'm getting $20 of enjoyment from this thread, and I didn't even pay $20  

Ha, interesting to see who wins it


----------



## David

bostjan said:


> A video story about trying to find Chip would be perfect!


oh man! yes please to that!


----------



## Josh

The posts/views count on the entry thread just a moment ago...


----------



## Mykie

Dood that is so me \m/


----------



## bostjan

"Is this live, real time?"
"Yeah!"
"Is it?"
"Yeah! Dude, take him down off there, man, he's gonna fuckin' die!"
"A rat can fall&#8230;like 20 stories."


----------



## Chris

Josh said:


> fyi the raffle3 link in the first post points to raffle2 vid.



Whoops, tyty.  Fixxy-fixxed.

Rat still MIA.


----------



## Josh

Mykie said:


> Dood that is so me \m/


----------



## bostjan

The longer this goes on, the more entertaining it gets! I can't wait to see the next three videos!


----------



## Ken

Well, since the rat is MIA, I declare this officially dinner time.

Let the rat hide, and he'll calm down. I'm off to eat some chinese buffet.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Bring in the fuk'n snake.

~A


----------



## Chris

Rat acquired, he's in his cage. Poor thing is scared shitless.

Gonna try again around 8:30.


----------



## bostjan

Chris said:


> Rat acquired, he's in his cage. Poor thing is scared shitless.
> 
> Gonna try again around 8:30.







Allen Garrow said:


> Bring in the fuk'n snake.
> 
> ~A





Allen Garrow said:


> Can you fit all the choclate shit in his cage?
> 
> ~A






Chris said:


> The next person that suggests something is getting Richard-Simmonized for a VERY long time.





Allen Garrow said:


> Fuk'n A! Simmonize my ass will you..... I'll just sit back and let you fuk this dog,,,or Rat in this case
> 
> ~A


----------



## Allen Garrow

Can you fit all the choclate shit in his cage? 

~A


----------



## JPMDan

Allen Garrow said:


> Can you fit all the choclate shit in his cage?
> 
> ~A



should be reading past posts  now you're getting some lovin' from Richard Simmons. He can be your coconut tree, jet ski, or lounge chair


----------



## bostjan

Man, 8:30 can't get here fast enough. 

I feel like my whole life is on hold 'til then, and I'm not even entered in the contest. I need a life.


----------



## JPMDan

bostjan said:


> Man, 8:30 can't get here fast enough.
> 
> I feel like my whole life is on hold 'til then, and I'm not even entered in the contest. I need a life.



you speak for alot of us Bostjan


----------



## Chris

WE HAVE A WINNER.


----------



## bostjan

Heck I don't even think it's about seeing who the winner is so much as the entertainment value of everyone freaking out and Chip running amuck. But yeah, I want to see who the winner is, too.

EDIT: Whoah! Already?! What Happened?

So umm&#8230;


----------



## JPMDan

Chris said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER.



you have to be shitting me, finally? a winner?


----------



## Drew

Great, now do it twice more for the runner up prizes!


----------



## Allen Garrow

Fuk'n A!  Simmonize my ass will you..... I'll just sit back and let you fuk this dog,,,or Rat in this case  

~A


----------



## bostjan

Drew said:


> Great, now do it twice more for the runner up prizes!




Holy shit! I totally forgot about that!


----------



## Your Majesty

Those video's are the funniest thing I have ever seen. I busted out laughing and haven't been able to stop. Very cool!

BTW: Being that Chip is still alive and kicking....where is this snake you talk about? Do you own a pet snake, or was this just gag snake that came around and chip was its meal?


----------



## bostjan

O RLY?






Man, Now I'm too excited! Did you capture the special moment on video?! Please say you did!


----------



## Chris

Uploading now.


----------



## bostjan

Chris said:


> Uploading now.


----------



## David

huh oh... the _suspense_ is killing me!


----------



## Josh




----------



## bostjan

Chris, how many videos did you shoot?

You could compile them into a documentary-style film for an independant film festival. Get like sad music for Chip not wanting to eat the chocolate, and show him in slow montion, then when he eats the chocolate, administer some triumphant metal!

Not saying I want to be Richard Simmons, just making a friendly joke, heh heh&#8230;


----------



## Chris

Winner here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=211464


----------



## bostjan

Drat. I was looking forward to more adventures of Chip the rat.


----------



## giannifive

Sweet! I got the shaft!

Stickers, FTW!


----------



## Josh

I won my old guitar!


----------



## Chris

giannifive said:


> Sweet! I got the shaft!
> 
> Stickers, FTW!


----------



## Chris

bostjan said:


> Chris, how many videos did you shoot?
> 
> You could compile them into a documentary-style film for an independant film festival. Get like sad music for Chip not wanting to eat the chocolate, and show him in slow montion, then when he eats the chocolate, administer some triumphant metal!
> 
> Not saying I want to be Richard Simmons, just making a friendly joke, heh heh



Tons. I'll get some out-takes up later.


----------



## JPMDan

Josh said:


> I won my old guitar!



and you own a better guitar  enjoy it congratulations Josh.


----------



## Shawn

I guess Chip wasn't interested in chocolate. Even so, a good attempt, the final drawing however, was done nicely. 

Congrats, Josh!


----------



## bostjan

What happened to the chocolate?


----------



## David

bostjan said:


> What happened to the chocolate?


shut up! I know I'm fat.


----------

